# للبيع جهاز تشغيل أشرطة كاميرات الفيديو باناسونيك الصغيرة



## ysssf1 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*

http://estgot.mstaml.com/



مؤسسة الفرص الذهبية للتجارة تقدم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،


Maxell Cassette VHS-C Adapter

للبيع جهاز تشغيل أشرطة كاميرات الفيديو باناسونيك الصغيرة 

مستورد من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية

جديد ( لم يستخدم نهائياً )



سهل الاستخدام



لايحتاج بطارية



يدوي التشغيل



يدعم أشرطة JVC 



لايدعم أشرطة كاميرات فيديو سوني (8mm)


السعر : 200ريال 


الموقع : المنطقة الشرقية - الخبر

للاستفسار : 0544488489

اوقات الاتصال من الساعة 3 عصراً وحتى 10 مساءاً


يسعدنا وبكل رحابة صدر استقبال كافة ملاحظاتكم واقتراحاتكم

[email protected]



*​


----------



## بدر عساكرة (24 أغسطس 2015)

*رد: للبيع جهاز تشغيل أشرطة كاميرات الفيديو باناسونيك الصغيرة*

حقاً جهاز يجب ان احصل عليه "d


----------

